# How to approach rescues about taking pictures??



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you want to work with a rescue group they probably have a volunteer application you could fill out. Municipal shelters I would go by and talk to the staff about doing it, and they probably can use the help too since they are always short staffed. It's a great idea and good pictures will help adoptions tremendously.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Seconds the above<:

I'd stop by in person at the shelter or rescue events. Bring a business card and a sampling of pictures. And definitely follow up afterwards.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't (won't) have business cards. I'm not looking to start a business just yet. I just want to take pictures of animals other than Enzo for some practice. Maybe if I made a flyer??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it's a great idea!!  I can't see any rescue or shelter turning down an offer like that, especially since you aren't looking to make money off of it and it can only help them adopt the animals.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I don't (won't) have business cards. I'm not looking to start a business just yet. I just want to take pictures of animals other than Enzo for some practice. Maybe if I made a flyer??



You can print business cards on vistaprint.com for super cheap!!! It wouldn't be a terrible idea to print something up, even just with your name and email or phone number to hand out. If you are gonna go that route, you can even get them for free on that site. If you wanted a specific design on it, there is a minimal charge. I got something like 500 cards with my own design for less than $10 I think.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I don't (won't) have business cards. I'm not looking to start a business just yet. I just want to take pictures of animals other than Enzo for some practice. Maybe if I made a flyer??


Something with your contact info on it (phone number and email). 

I know some people create simple personal business cards (stock purchased from staples) with that info on it, but the flyer could work too. 

Good luck! This sounds like a really great idea<:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> You can print business cards on vistaprint.com for super cheap!!! It wouldn't be a terrible idea to print something up, even just with your name and email or phone number to hand out. If you are gonna go that route, you can even get them for free on that site. If you wanted a specific design on it, there is a minimal charge. I got something like 500 cards with my own design for less than $10 I think.


Thanks for that site, Mar! I'll check that out for sure. I'm wondering, if I DO print out business cards, should I come up with some sort of name for my "business", just so I don't have to order more once I decide to really get things started?? I wouldn't even know where to begin on coming up with a name. I'm not looking for this to replace my day job, by any means, but I thought maybe starting a little something on the side could help pay for this new camera gear addiction that I seem to have developed. lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Thanks for that site, Mar! I'll check that out for sure. I'm wondering, if I DO print out business cards, should I come up with some sort of name for my "business", just so I don't have to order more once I decide to really get things started?? I wouldn't even know where to begin on coming up with a name. I'm not looking for this to replace my day job, by any means, but I thought maybe starting a little something on the side could help pay for this new camera gear addiction that I seem to have developed. lol



I have spent ALL money I've made on new camera equipment.. I know how that goes 

Honestly, the business cards are cheap enough that if you don't want to think of a business name right now, there's not really a need to. Just order like 250 cards or something, with your name, contact info and maybe "pet photographer" or some title listed, so people know what your card is for if they come across it later after meeting with you. Then when you do decide to actually use a business name, you can just order new cards then, something with more of a design, logo, all that.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I might do that...because it'll take me FOREVER to come up with a name. lol 

I think I'm going to try to convince Jeff that to make money with the camera, I have to look like a pro...and to look like a pro, I need one of those Kelly Moore bags like you have. Think it'll work??


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

We just had a pet photographer volunteer to take pictures of our goldens and it's great! Normally the pictures that go on our adoption website were taken from one of us at home and the photographer really makes the doggies look good. We've gotten calls for dogs that no one has been interested in before she started taking pictures for us. I think it's a really good idea!

Even better she has her own photography website and has a spot just for the goldens and a link people can click to donate money to the rescue!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Huggenkiss said:


> Even better she has her own photography website and has a spot just for the goldens and a link people can click to donate money to the rescue!


Once I have a website (again, years down the road lol), this definitely sounds like something to look into!

I don't know if I'll make the doggies look "really good" yet...but there's no way for me to get there without practicing. =)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I think I'm going to try to convince Jeff that to make money with the camera, I have to look like a pro...and to look like a pro, I need one of those Kelly Moore bags like you have. Think it'll work??



LMAO good luck with that!!! :


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea! Good luck and I look forward to seeing your pictures. Man I wish someone would come by and offer to take pictures of my dog for free!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

vcm5 said:


> This sounds like a great idea! Good luck and I look forward to seeing your pictures. Man I wish someone would come by and offer to take pictures of my dog for free!!


 
I'll take pictures of your dog for free!! Just gotta ship him to Michigan. lol They might not be the best pictures ever but it'll give me some quality practice! =)


Thanks, everybody, for the words of encouragement. I'll be creating some business cards/flyers this weekend. I think I'm going to mail them to the shelters/rescues, along with a letter explaining what I'd like to do. Once I have a letter typed up, I'll post it here for some feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Sam

I would just call and email that shelter or rescue you'd like to help and offer to take pics of the pets, and maybe write up a bio on the pet, and maybe you can even help them post them on* Petfinder.*

I know that SHELTERS are always begging people to help with this!

Check out this link for a whole bunch of *shelters and rescues in Michigan:*
http://www.petfinder.com/awo/index.cgi?action=state&state=MI&city=&keyword=


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great idea Enzo's Mom, you've been given some great advice and ideas.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think a rescue or shelter would LOVE your volunteer time and photography skills. I personally believe a little creativity in making available dogs look more attractive on a website gets them adopted faster...it's a visual thing for people and many probably don't even realize it. A relative sent me a link for this woman's website: Teresa Berg Photography | Maternity, Newborn and Dog Photography in Dallas
She volunteers time photographing rescue/shelter dogs in a way that gets them noticed and she gives seminars to rescue groups to give the volunteers tips. Supposedly CBS's Eye on America reporter did a segment on her last February but I never saw it aired. 

Check out those photos she has! Here is the homepage link: Teresa Berg Photography | Maternity, Newborn and Dog Photography in Dallas
The photos are breathtaking to me. 


Here is her website blurb about rescue groups--if anyone in her local area is interested they should give her a call!
_FOCUS ON RESCUE is a free photo clinic for animal rescue volunteers. Over the years we have had a lot of success helping homeless animals by photographing them for local rescue groups. Better pictures mean more public attention and more people adopting! If you're a rescue volunteer and would like to learn how to take better photographs for Petfinder and other online listing services that help animals, sign up for our free photo clinic. We'll teach you to make better photographs using the camera and equipment you already have --even if it's only a cell phone! Classes are small and seats are limited - so if you sign up, please show up! Just email us via the contact page of this website or call the studio at 972-250-2415. We'll help you, help the animals. _


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for that info! Her website is awesome. I posted something similar to this thread on a couple of photography forums that I've recently joined. One member suggested that after I have some practice, I should also team up with a rescue or shelter for a food drive...take photos of pets and, instead of charging money for prints, charge a bag of food for each print...5 lbsfor a 4x6, 15 lbs for a 5x7, 25 lbs for an 8x10, etc. I'm thinking that maybe I'll try to get pictures of the adoptees this fall...and then maybe try to do something similar to what the guy suggested this winter. We have a pet store locally that is ALL ABOUT rescues, so I'm thinking they'd probably let me set up a "photo with Santa" event at their store...so people could come to their store, buy the bags of food to donate, get their pictures taken, etc. It would take a lot of planning, though, so maybe it'll be more of an Easter bunny photo instead of a Santa photo. Lots to think about!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Here is a link to Fred's blog page. He takes all the pics of the dogs up for adoption at Toronto Animal Services South and started this blog page to give possible adopters more information about the dogs. It works because it was through his blog that I ended up being a volunteer and adopting Mr. C. Ask him how he went about starting this up. He is a very, very nice guy who has now branched out into fostering as well.
Pound Dogs Toronto Animal Services - animal shelter - dog adoption


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that it's a great idea. I know of a Pet Portrait business that does this for the Atlanta Lab Rescue. It's called ShotBySmitty Pet Portraits. Their portraits of the dogs are just so wonderful, which is great since so many of their rescues are black dogs that are normally hard to photograph. They also put them in personalized bandannas made by a business where all proceeds go to the rescue. The bandannas really make some of the dogs stand out. It's really awesome.


----------

